# Smallville Season Premiere Tonight



## luvroftheWord (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm probably the only one that has been counting down the days, but for anyone else in the board that may be interested, tonight at 8:00 the WB will show the fourth season premiere of Smallville.

A few things to expect:

1) Clark will fly for the first time.

2) Lois Lane appears in Smallville for the first time.

3) Lana returns to Smallville after her summer in Paris... with a new boyfriend!

I'm excited. Anybody else?


----------



## dkicklig (Sep 22, 2004)

My wife put the date in her dayplanner and she has been marking the days. But since moving to our new house the old rabbit ears can't get anything except Telemundo, and the cable guy can't come out till tomorrow. So a friend of ours is taping it for us. So I'll have to refrain from viewing this thread until we can watch it.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 22, 2004)

[quote:bcdb02c224="luvroftheWord"]3) Lana returns to Smallville after her summer in Paris... with a new boyfriend![/quote:bcdb02c224]
You're kidding! I was bummed when she left Clark last season and assumed they'd patch things up after she 'found herself'. Now, she's returning with a new boyfriend??

...I know Clark and her are just made for each other, so it'll be interesting during the season to see how she dumps the new guy and gets back together with Clark. Hopefully, Clark's bald-headed friend won't make a move before Clark is willing to make a commitment to her.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 22, 2004)

I am very much looking forward to it! But I am not happy that we get to see the rear of Superman. I could do without that!


----------



## daveb (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow, I must be out of the loop or something (or maybe I'm just getting older) but I haven't heard of this show except on this board.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 22, 2004)

The show gets amazing ratings!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 23, 2004)

AGH!!!! 

I need details please! 

I bought a new DVD recorder to replacve my VCR and apparently a blank DVD will only hold 2 hours! So I got the first minutes of Smallville and missed the rest! (ALL OF IT):no: 

Can someone please fill me in completely? uzzled:


----------



## luvroftheWord (Sep 23, 2004)

Adam,

Do you know of a quick and effective way to transfer large computer files? Because I have the entire episode saved on my computer. It's around 400 MB, give or take. If we have a way of doing it, I can send it to you, but I won't be able to do it until late in the evenings, like after 10:00.

Let me know if you can't do that. If not, I'll just fill you in on it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 23, 2004)

Hmmmm

I don't know anything other than burning to a CD. But I will check with some PC savy friends to get their thoughts.

Thanks Craig!


----------



## luvroftheWord (Sep 23, 2004)

Adam,

You can send files through AOL Instant Messenger, but given that the file size is around 400 MB, it will probably take a few hours to transfer. I would also need to send you a program to install the XVID codec, which isn't a very large file and it enables you to actually see the picture on your Windows Media Player. If you have an AIM screen name, just send me a message tonight if you want to try to do it.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Bob,

According to the Superman mythology, Lana is Clark's high school sweetheart, but the two never end up together. The only exception that I know of is the movie Superman 3, where it was Lana and not Lois Lane that was Superman's love interest.

I think both Clark and Lex are going to be shocked and jealous to see the new Lana and her man.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 23, 2004)

[quote:3850a3ec61="luvroftheWord"]Hey Bob,

According to the Superman mythology, Lana is Clark's high school sweetheart, but the two never end up together. The only exception that I know of is the movie Superman 3, where it was Lana and not Lois Lane that was Superman's love interest.

I think both Clark and Lex are going to be shocked and jealous to see the new Lana and her man.[/quote:3850a3ec61]OK and thanks for the info. I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 25, 2004)

Craig sent me a DVD quality rip of the show since my DVD recorder only got the first minutes of the show (I am still learning how it works) and boy and I glad he did!

Here is a nice movie (someone else made) of the flying scene.

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/pesgoals/Flying.wmv


----------



## luvroftheWord (Sep 25, 2004)

That scene was one of the most awesome scenes in the whole series. When Clark first turns and looks up into the sky and the music changes... definitely one of my favorite scenes ever.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 2, 2004)

Its one of those lazy afternoons and I'm catching a few shows from the Smallville marathon. 

The show I'm watching now has a girl that can transform herself into other people. She transformed herself into the bald headed guy and robbed a bank to get money for her and her mom - who she accidentally ended up killing.

Question: Any Smallville fans (Craig?) know who she is, where she's from, and where she got her powers from?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 2, 2004)

A new season of it start last night here in New Zealand but it probably is an earlier one that you have all seen.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Oct 2, 2004)

Bob,

That episode is called "X-ray". It is the fourth episode of the very first season of Smallville. (Now I'm just showing off my Smallville knowledge  )

The morphing girl's name is Tina Greer. She was supposedly born with a soft bone disease, but on the day of the meteor shower, the kryptonite did something to her bones to give her the ability to morph into other people. She also makes another appearance in season 2.

By the way, this is also the episode where Clark first realizes that he has x-ray vision. It's a classic episode.

As I understand it, ABC family is going to start airing the episodes in order on weeknights, beginning with season 1. You should be able to get completely caught up if you desire to do so.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Oct 2, 2004)

By the way, Bob, how many of the episodes have you seen today? Did you start watching from the beginning?


----------



## blhowes (Oct 2, 2004)

Craig,
Thanks for the info.

[quote:a1af73cff8="Craig"]By the way, Bob, how many of the episodes have you seen today? Did you start watching from the beginning?[/quote:a1af73cff8]
I found out about it midway through the afternoon, so I only got to see a couple episodes. 

The ones I saw were pretty cool. I saw the one where he found out he had X-ray vision, the one where he couldn't control his eyes and started lighting things on fire, and the one where the red cryptonite changed him into the rebellious teenager. 

Did you happen to see the show at 8:00 where they interviewed the cast members?


----------

